# Rest in peace Castiel



## kayepaye (Aug 15, 2014)

Ferk was a barn cat, and I was extremely close to her. She waited for me at the gate every morning, and "helped" me with my chores (which consisted of her balancing on my shoulder and puncturing my skin with her razor claws).
She had 3 litter of kittens in 2 years, and when the last litter was about 3 weeks old, she disappeared.
I was completed heartbroken, as I had planned to bring her home that winter and have her fixed.

I brought home 2 of the kittens, Castiel and Sammie, and the barn owner kept the other 2. Sammie unfortunately passed away (she was sickly from the time she was born), but Cas remain strong and healthy.

I was originally going to keep him, but unfortunately I was going away to school, and my parent's wouldn't keep both him and my other cat.

I decided to find him a new home, and found a couple that I was very happy with.

Unfortunately the couple called me last week to inform me that Castiel escaped their house, and was hit by a car. I was so heartbroken and shocked when I found out that I didn't even know what to say..

My precious little angel is gone  and he wasn't even 2 years old yet.

Rest in peace my special boy,

I attached a few pictures of Cas, and 1 of his beautiful momma.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I am sooo sorry! Cas was such a cutie!! I lost my kitty, Josie, about 7 weeks ago so I feel your pain. I am sure Josie and all the other angels were waiting for him at the bridge!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

kayepaye said:


> My precious little angel is gone  and he wasn't even 2 years old yet.


This really got to me because just over three and a half years ago, I lost my Smokey to FeLV/FIV...and he, also, wasn't even two years old. It's hard to lose them at any age, but when they're so young, it's worse. My condolences on the loss of your Castiel and I'm pretty sure that my Smokey was there when he crossed the Bridge. Smokey will give him the grand tour.

Stay strong...

P.S. Castiel was a cutie pie and his mama was gorgeous!


----------



## kayepaye (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks guys  I am sure his momma and his baby sister are waiting for him at the bridge too. He was just so sweet, and he was one of the few kittens who loved my big, rambunctious dog. They used to play together constantly and snuggle, and my dog would carry him around and groom him. He was just an all around happy boy.

I know his death was a tragic accident, but I can't help but feel guilty, and I know his owners feel awful as well.

It's just so hard to think that this little boy who I had to bottle feed and help grow is now gone. Rip buddy, I am sure you are catching lots of flies over the bridge!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww, RIP little guy. Life cut too short for sure.

That blue mama with the white locket looks just like a barn cat at my parents' ranch named Spook that greeted me everyday through high school.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Please don't feel guilty. You did what you had to do and thought it was the right decision. I felt terrible guilt when Josie passed away. I blamed myself for not catching it soon enough. 

Guilt is one of the stages of grieving. You will go through many stages until you accept it and realize what you're feeling is normal.

Again, I'm so sorry. She has many friends and family there with her now!


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Omg , Im so sorry. I dont even want to think about what you going tru. But he is in kitten heaven now and I m he knew you loved him and care for him.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry and I can really sympathize. When I was young and moved out of my house for the first time I got a mutt puppy from some people. I was able to keep him a year but then I couldn't for many reasons. I searched and was so careful to find him a good home. I thought I had with a family on a few acres of land out in the country. A month later, I called them because I wanted to visit the dog and make sure he was ok. I was shocked to learn that the dog had gotten out and ran away to the one street that was pretty far away and got hit by a car. These things stay with us but life is full of lessons and accidents. I am sorry Ferk is gone but I bet he loved the time with you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry.  What an adorable kitty he was, and his mama is beautiful too. 

I think almost all of us feel some guilt, for whatever reason, when we lose our beloved furry babies. My first cat was also hit by a car and killed when she was about 2 1/2, and I still feel terribly guilty. But in your case, you found a good family for him, and that was all you could do. 

I hope you'll find some comfort in remembering the happy times you had with him and in looking at the beautiful photos of him.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh I am so very sorry.
Yes, I bet the three of them are having a special reunion at the Bridge!
Eternal petpets and nose kisses to them all, an HUGS to you.


----------



## kayepaye (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I'll definitely miss my Cassman forever, he was by far the best kitten I ever had, even if it was only for a few months.

And also, thankfully the barn owner decided to find homes for ALL of the current barn cats, and adopted a fixed barn cat from the shelter, and he sleeps in the house at night.
Thankfully the cycle of kittens from this barn has ended!


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

this is terrible my condolences


----------

